# Pork Roll Egg & Cheese Breakfast Fattie AKA "Trenton Fattie"



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

Ok so here goes my first fattie. 
Here's what's going inside. 

1.5 lbs Bob Evans Sage Pork Sausage
1 (6) slice package Case brand Pork Roll
4 Eggs Scrambled
1lb Wegmans Hickory Smoked Bacon
1/2 lb Colby Jack Cheese (shredded)
1/2 lb Sharp Cheddar Cheese (shredded)


----------



## rmmurray (Jun 13, 2015)

:worthless:


----------



## rmmurray (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm picking on you. Let's see that fatty.


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

How's that?
Wound up being more like 1 3/4 lbs sausage.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks Awesome So Far!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be Back to see the Money Pics!!







Bear


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015





TBS!!


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015






BBQ GEAR


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015






My helper


----------



## rmmurray (Jun 13, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh almost forgot. I'm cooking it with Royal Oak Lump Charcoal and Pear wood from my dad's pear tree.


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015






The wife just surprised me with fried kosher dill pickle chips. Yum. [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## rmmurray (Jun 13, 2015)

Keep it up!


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## rmmurray (Jun 13, 2015)

That's what I'm talking about. Your bacon weave looks phenomenal!


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## thackman (Jun 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 13, 2015






My biggest critic approves.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2015)

Excellent Job, ThackMan!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mighty Tasty Looking Fatty!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love the Critic!!

Bear


----------



## grandmastershek (Jun 14, 2015)

Ha! Never heard of a "fatty" before. I saw the title and I assumed it must be about a breakfast sandwich. Probably b/c I am chomping down a porkroll, scram. egg, cheddar, hashbrown s/w as we speak. I then saw then ingredients and immediately I thought.













giphy.gif



__ grandmastershek
__ Jun 14, 2015


----------



## b-one (Jun 14, 2015)

That does look great! Can't wait for some sliced shots!


----------



## thackman (Jun 14, 2015)

image.jpg



__ thackman
__ Jun 14, 2015





I made this with a slice of fatty, a slice of pork roll, and  some American cheese all on a kaiser roll with hot sauce.


----------



## thackman (Jun 14, 2015)

There are a few shots of it slices earlier in the thread.


----------



## mikesway (Jun 14, 2015)

That is beautiful. I mean it. I had a tear in my eye when looking at those pictures. Also, that's awesome that your wife brings you pickles... Mine just says "is it ready yet!?"


----------



## shoebe (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice work, good job


----------



## driedstick (Jun 15, 2015)

ThackMan said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thems there looks good partner, so does that fatty!! How did it turn out - no money shot?? 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 17, 2015)

TM, Nice post ,nice fattie !


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 17, 2015)

Now in my reciepes as Thackman's Trenton Fattie.After fathers day though. They don't sell them like that down on Perry St.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 21, 2015)

That's a nice Taylor Ham Fattie
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    And Sandwich to boot.


----------



## thegreatmc (Jul 21, 2015)

Okay, I'm lost. What the heck is a pork roll? I always thought that's what happened when my girlfriend tripped down the hill but now I see it looks like Canadian Bacon maybe?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2015)

TheGreatMC said:


> Okay, I'm lost. What the heck is a pork roll? I always thought that's what happened when my girlfriend tripped down the hill but now I see it looks like Canadian Bacon maybe?


This Thread has a little more info on Pork Roll:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201541/taylor-pork-roll-sammies-grilled

Bear


----------

